# USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*By popular demand, we will be running a group buy sale on our famous 2.5L off-road race / test-pipe! *
** Group buy price will be $245 shipped!! **
_(Normal pricing $275 + shipping. Average saving of $55)_
Terms:
From now until the beginning of April (4/8/2010), our goal is to hit 6 or more orders. If we can receive payment for 6 or more orders @ $230 by the beginning of April, they will all ship out! If we can not reach our goal, you will be given the option of a full refund, or you can pay the additional $45 to meet normal pricing. Shipping remains free.

*Click here to enter *
Instruction: Purchase into the group buy via the link above. You will receive status updates through your order as well as in this thread. If we receive 6 orders before the deadline, we will begin to ship!

We are setting the number of orders relatively low so we can be on your side, and make sure quota is met!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For those who are unfamiliar with the USP Motorsports Race / Test-pipe..









The USP Motorsports Race Pipe bolts directly to the OEM naturally aspirated down pipe and features a slip fit connection for the mid pipe. Intended for off-road racing use only. This pipe increases torque and horsepower mid and high range of the powerband by eliminating the very restrictive factory pipe which holds the catalytic converters.
Features:
* High quality T304 stainless steel, mandrel bent
* Made in the USA!
Application:
Fits all 2.5L 5 cylinder motors Found in the 2005-2009 Rabbit and Jetta

*Click here to enter *
****We have reached our 6 orders so everyone will be receiving the group buy price****
Contact
email: [email protected]
phone: (954) 755-7772
AIM: Gregg at USP



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:58 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## JML III (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

have many people participated?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (JML III)*

Just posted it up today and have 2 orders already


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

only 3 more orders needed


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Do want! Just have to figure out if my car is PZEV or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_Do want! Just have to figure out if my car is PZEV or not.

it doesn't matter all the testpipes now come with 2 oxygen sensor ports and a plug incase your car is not a PZEV


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Ordered. Was that free shipping I saw as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_Ordered. Was that free shipping I saw as well?









yes $230 shipped.
Also we have received the orders needed. So you will all receive your testpipes at $230 shipped


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Sic.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*

how much would it be if i wanted a high flow cat?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_how much would it be if i wanted a high flow cat?
 another $150


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

Very interested, but I have a few questions..
I would be installing this on a stock cat-back exhaust -- is this ideal without an after-market exhaust and is exhaust note noticeable different (something I want)
Also.. What is the benefit of including a high-flow cat and the disadvantage of not having one?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (veedubb87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb87* »_Very interested, but I have a few questions..
I would be installing this on a stock cat-back exhaust -- is this ideal without an after-market exhaust and is exhaust note noticeable different (something I want)
Also.. What is the benefit of including a high-flow cat and the disadvantage of not having one? 

you will see more of a gain with an aftermarket exhaust but you will still see around 10-12whp with a factory exhaust. This testpipe bolts right up to the factory catback exhaust. You will surely notice a difference with the testpipe in power though and a deep exhaust tone. The only reason you would want to include a high flow cat is if and I quote







"you wanted to drive your car on a public road with this pipe in a state that has emissions inspections"







then you would want a high flow cat.
Hope I clear these things up for you


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

since the limit was reached and they were shipped out already does this mean that if someone would buy one now the price would go back to $275 + shipping or can we still get the group buy price?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (pennsydubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennsydubbin* »_since the limit was reached and they were shipped out already does this mean that if someone would buy one now the price would go back to $275 + shipping or can we still get the group buy price?

you can still get the group buy price, just click on the link and go through the check out on the site.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you do a package deal of this test pipe with the Carbon fiber intake for the 2.5L Jetta? If not, I'll just jump on the test pipe for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWShocker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWShocker* »_Can you do a package deal of this test pipe with the Carbon fiber intake for the 2.5L Jetta? If not, I'll just jump on the test pipe for now. 

PM sent


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Payment Sent


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (mkv1003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_Payment Sent
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

I think I might jump on this..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (vicariously13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicariously13* »_I think I might jump on this..

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWtribal (Mar 20, 2010)

What about for 2010 Golf?


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

how expensive is it (or is it necessary to avoid a CEL?) to get a VAG-COM post-cat 02 sensor deleted from the computer?


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

So when do these ship? After group buy ends?


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

^This.^


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (mkv1003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_So when do these ship? After group buy ends?
 they will begin to ship out tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (vicariously13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicariously13* »_how expensive is it (or is it necessary to avoid a CEL?) to get a VAG-COM post-cat 02 sensor deleted from the computer?

the rear oxygen sensor port is designed to avoid a CEL


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ they will begin to ship out tomorrow.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Gregg rocks my socks...


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

Sorry, I haven't been on the forums lately... but how effective is this port?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (vicariously13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicariously13* »_Sorry, I haven't been on the forums lately... but how effective is this port? 

our customers report it to be very effective


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

So are you saying with a high flow cat this would pass inspection in California?


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

anyone have a sound clip with this and a magnaflow exhaust on a rabbit?


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_anyone have a sound clip with this and a magnaflow exhaust on a rabbit?

Look it up on youtube. I know theres a couple videos posted up by doqfastlane on there. He has the test pipe and magnaflow catback. Its on a jetta, but its going to sound the same.


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (mkv1003)*

How's that shipping going?
Will I get a shipping confirmation once you do ship it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (mkv1003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkv1003* »_How's that shipping going?
Will I get a shipping confirmation once you do ship it?

yes you will be emailed a tracking number


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

So are you saying with a high flow cat this would pass inspection in California?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Got the email with my tracking number...
Gregg... you still rock the socks!! USP FTMFW


----------



## UGBunny (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

Can you ship to Vancouver, Canada?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (UGBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UGBunny* »_Can you ship to Vancouver, Canada?

yes we can email me your address for a quote


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes you will be emailed a tracking number

Yeah, I got mine right after my last post. Got a little ahead of myself








Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (mkv1003)*

got a couple days left guys.


----------



## UGBunny (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

Could any chance we can see the pics of the OEM VS USP
test-pipe?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (UGBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UGBunny* »_Could any chance we can see the pics of the OEM VS USP
test-pipe? 

Stock








USP


----------



## UGBunny (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

Aren't this resonator? or cat.?








Also, payment sent


_Modified by UGBunny at 8:14 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (UGBunny)*

That's the cat
Also, order placed!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (Wally Gorbash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wally Gorbash* »_That's the cat
Also, order placed!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UGBunny (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

any update? Order plased but how soon I can have the pipe?


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (White5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White5* »_So are you saying with a high flow cat this would pass inspection in California?

why was this never answered??
I want to know if it will pass yes or no because im also looking to get this with a high flo cat if its good enough to get past inspection


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (UGBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UGBunny* »_any update? Order plased but how soon I can have the pipe?

Should ship out tomorrow, we were just waiting on cats


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (s0rserer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s0rserer* »_
why was this never answered??
I want to know if it will pass yes or no because im also looking to get this with a high flo cat if its good enough to get past inspection

yes with a cat it should pass inspection


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

now were talking!! ill be ordering as soon as the tax return comes in!


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Should ship out tomorrow, we were just waiting on cats

Update on shipping? I haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (Wally Gorbash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wally Gorbash* »_
Update on shipping? I haven't heard anything yet...

forgive me or the delay. I have been out sick for the past few days all the testpipes are done and will fo out first thing Monday morning. You will be emailed a ups tracking number


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
forgive me or the delay. I have been out sick for the past few days all the testpipes are done and will fo out first thing Monday morning. You will be emailed a ups tracking number 

Totally understandable, I was just curious. It is a group buy with free shipping as well, so I was planning on having to wait a little bit anyways. Thanks for the update! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UGBunny (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
forgive me or the delay. I have been out sick for the past few days all the testpipes are done and will fo out first thing Monday morning. You will be emailed a ups tracking number 

Hope you are OK now. Thanks for update. I will post review soon,
once I have the testpipes on my car. Have a good weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (UGBunny)*

All testpipes have shipped out. I have 2 more testpipes in stock that I will extend the group buy offer to.


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

i just installed mine 2 days ago and i received the CEL i have a 2009 I know on the site it says 05-08 is solved was curious if anything was found for the 09 models. Perhaps a software tune?


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (Dub A)*

Also to anyone that is thinking about getting it DO IT!!! It was the best investment I ever made. Sounds good and the difference is extremely noticeable.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (Dub A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub A* »_Also to anyone that is thinking about getting it DO IT!!! It was the best investment I ever made. Sounds good and the difference is extremely noticeable.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the kind words


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! ([email protected])*

Those in debate over the product, get it. I have had it for about 8 months now. When i first put it on i definitely could feel the power. Just took it off today and put cat back on, so i could pass inspections. I passed which is good, but OMG IT IS SO MUCH SLOWER. I never realized how much power this causes your car to gain. It was as if my car had no low end power. This Part alone changes how your whole car feels. It is well worth the money. I am dying to put it back on! Great product guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (Dub A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub A* »_i just installed mine 2 days ago and i received the CEL i have a 2009 I know on the site it says 05-08 is solved was curious if anything was found for the 09 models. Perhaps a software tune?

You are correct sir...the '09+ cars don't have a MAF, and although a tune with a "test pipe/high flow cat" file will eliminate the light the new software/ecu has been problematic to crack, and so C2, APR, Revo, GIAC have not released flashes for the newer cars. I believe I read that Unitronic has one, but you have to send your ECU to their main facility in Canada.
Until you have the tuning, you'll be looking at the light unless you get clips for the O2 sensors that fool the ecu into thinking that everything is stock.


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_
You are correct sir...the '09+ cars don't have a MAF, and although a tune with a "test pipe/high flow cat" file will eliminate the light the new software/ecu has been problematic to crack, and so C2, APR, Revo, GIAC have not released flashes for the newer cars. I believe I read that Unitronic has one, but you have to send your ECU to their main facility in Canada.
Until you have the tuning, you'll be looking at the light unless you get clips for the O2 sensors that fool the ecu into thinking that everything is stock.

Yeah I got an adapter for the second O2 sensor I am going to reset the code and see if it comes up again.. I would love to send it out to Canada only hassle is that it is my Daily and I would be SOL if i took it out.







Hopefully some day soon they will crack this software.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_
You are correct sir...the '09+ cars don't have a MAF, and although a tune with a "test pipe/high flow cat" file will eliminate the light the new software/ecu has been problematic to crack, and so C2, APR, Revo, GIAC have not released flashes for the newer cars. I believe I read that Unitronic has one, but you have to send your ECU to their main facility in Canada.
Until you have the tuning, you'll be looking at the light unless you get clips for the O2 sensors that fool the ecu into thinking that everything is stock.

20 squared tuning can download the Unitronic software from their facility in PA.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents: The famous USP 2.5L Test-Pipe GROUP BUY!! (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_
You are correct sir...the '09+ cars don't have a MAF, and although a tune with a "test pipe/high flow cat" file will eliminate the light the new software/ecu has been problematic to crack, and so C2, APR, Revo, GIAC have not released flashes for the newer cars. I believe I read that Unitronic has one, but you have to send your ECU to their main facility in Canada.
Until you have the tuning, you'll be looking at the light unless you get clips for the O2 sensors that fool the ecu into thinking that everything is stock.


_Quote, originally posted by *Zurique* »_
20 squared tuning can download the Unitronic software from their facility in PA.

Nevermind Brian, you were correct, for 09+ it needs to be shipped out to Canada at this time, my bad.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Zurique said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_
> You are correct sir...the '09+ cars don't have a MAF, and although a tune with a "test pipe/high flow cat" file will eliminate the light the new software/ecu has been problematic to crack, and so C2, APR, Revo, GIAC have not released flashes for the newer cars. I believe I read that Unitronic has one, but you have to send your ECU to their main facility in Canada.
> Until you have the tuning, you'll be looking at the light unless you get clips for the O2 sensors that fool the ecu into thinking that everything is stock.
> 
> ...


 No bad, Zurique...when it can be done without shipping, 20 squared will be one of the first. The bad lies in that encrypted new box.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

brian81 said:


> No bad, Zurique...when it can be done without shipping, 20 squared will be one of the first. The bad lies in that encrypted new box.


 You might want to check out this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4874757-Unitronic-Stage-1-2.5L-170HP 

You can now get the 09+ flashed at local dealers. :thumb: 

Anyone have this with a AWE exhaust? louder? quieter?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

getting this for Cult Classic next month to go with my C2 flash!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

SocoJoe said:


> You might want to check out this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4874757-Unitronic-Stage-1-2.5L-170HP
> 
> You can now get the 09+ flashed at local dealers. :thumb:
> 
> Anyone have this with a AWE exhaust? louder? quieter?


 its a little louder than factory with the awe exhaust


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd like to take one of those last two testpipes off your hands. How do I go about ordering it, do I just do it regularly through your site?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Purchase one today with alittle help from Gregg. Thanks a bunch, cant wait to bolt this baby on and get that added kick in the pants. I was goin to spend my money on an Ecu tune, but when I looked at the whp and wtq numbers this produces, the answer was simple. The tune can wait but this cant, at least not at this price haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

here is a video of a 2.5L testpipe and AWE exhaust on a local customers car.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> here is a video of a 2.5L testpipe and AWE exhaust on a local customers car.


 wow, you just sold me on this combo!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> here is a video of a 2.5L testpipe and AWE exhaust on a local customers car.


 Sounds about the same to me without the test pipe, but video's can be a little misleading. It def. sounds like it still keeps the awe sound, this might be worth a buy :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

got_vdub said:


> wow, you just sold me on this combo!


 let me know when you want to order it


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> let me know when you want to order it


 i honestly am going to have to wait to order the exhaust but i will be in touch next week for the TP. maybe even as early as friday. Dog needs to get fixed, rabbies shot etc. . .


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So you think mine will be shipped out today? If so, how long do you estimate it will take to reach PA? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

tay272 said:


> So you think mine will be shipped out today? If so, how long do you estimate it will take to reach PA? Thanks


 you should have it tuesday.


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

Any thought to providing a high flow cat version for those who prefer to control emissions?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

rabbitransit said:


> Any thought to providing a high flow cat version for those who prefer to control emissions?


 It is a $150 option, I actually just added it to the site. Also if you use coupon code "testpipe" at checkout you will get $25 off. 

http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_361_363_372&products_id=364


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, Ill be waiting patiently :thumb:


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it up to the user to cut the test pipe and insert the cat or does it come cut and shortened so that it all still matches up with the remaimder of the exhaust system? 



[email protected] said:


> It is a $150 option, I actually just added it to the site. Also if you use coupon code "testpipe" at checkout you will get $25 off.
> 
> http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_361_363_372&products_id=364


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

rabbitransit said:


> Is it up to the user to cut the test pipe and insert the cat or does it come cut and shortened so that it all still matches up with the remaimder of the exhaust system?


 it comes welded into the testpipe and bolts right into the car just as the normal testpipe does.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

here it is with the high flow cat:










*Click here to order*


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

nice...you guys aim to please...


[email protected] said:


> here it is with the high flow cat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iRabbit (May 15, 2009)

Kinda late to the party.... Is this deal still going on? Also one question, if I have a c2 flash, will I need to get it reflashed once the testpipe is installed?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry the deal is over, if you use coupon code "testpipe" at check out you will get it for $230 plus shipping. You wont need to reflash the car.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

how much was the deal going for?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

darkorb said:


> how much was the deal going for?


they were $230 shipped


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

Is the catalytic converter 49 state EPA and ODB II compliant?




[email protected] said:


> it comes welded into the testpipe and bolts right into the car just as the normal testpipe does.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

rabbitransit said:


> Is the catalytic converter 49 state EPA and ODB II compliant?


Yes it is


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Got my testpipe today, just waiting on a friend to borrow his o2 sensor wrench so I can get em outta my stock pipe. Thanks again, the quality of your work is noticable. Any idea what the weight reduction is with the testpipe vs the stock downpipe? I was surprised at how light it was, thought it'd be heavier for some reason.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Got my testpipe installed yesterday and by far this is the best bang for the buck around. You immediately feel the extra punch it gives the first time you fire the car up after install. There's more gains from this to be had for me once I get a catback and Ecu tune on my Rabbit. Only having a CAI and stock exhaust on my car, the extra power is still noticable and the exhaust has alittle more tone to it now in a good way. Excellent product USP! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Got my testpipe installed yesterday and by far this is the best bang for the buck around. You immediately feel the extra punch it gives the first time you fire the car up after install. There's more gains from this to be had for me once I get a catback and Ecu tune on my Rabbit. Only having a CAI and stock exhaust on my car, the extra power is still noticable and the exhaust has alittle more tone to it now in a good way. Excellent product USP! :beer:




Glad you enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## Atlantonius (Aug 4, 2009)

*Middle O2 sensor CEL*

Has anyone been able to figure out a way to get rid of the middle O2 sensor CEL without software? is there a spacer specially designed for this or can you use some washers from home depot?

thanks

BTW, the test pipe is awesome. Increased power, sound, and even mpg. Once the CEL is gone, this is undoubtedly the best bang for the buck.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Atlantonius said:


> Has anyone been able to figure out a way to get rid of the middle O2 sensor CEL without software? is there a spacer specially designed for this or can you use some washers from home depot?
> 
> thanks
> 
> BTW, the test pipe is awesome. Increased power, sound, and even mpg. Once the CEL is gone, this is undoubtedly the best bang for the buck.


 we are working on a spacer for that middle oxygen sensor now


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

just wondering what else is needed for this piece to work correctly/no CEL? 

I currently have a eurojet cat-back on it's way to me. other than that, I am completely stock. no aftermarket intake or software. will this cat-less version be ok? 

i know test pipes sometimes cause the car to get raspy; is that the case with this one?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Pimpalicious316 said:


> just wondering what else is needed for this piece to work correctly/no CEL?
> 
> I currently have a eurojet cat-back on it's way to me. other than that, I am completely stock. no aftermarket intake or software. will this cat-less version be ok?
> 
> i know test pipes sometimes cause the car to get raspy; is that the case with this one?


 
Yes it will be fine, you will see a huge difference adding this to the car.It should not get raspy because eurojet uses some good mufflers on their catback systems.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes it will be fine, you will see a huge difference adding this to the car.It should not get raspy because eurojet uses some good mufflers on their catback systems.


 excellent! just placed my order :thumbup:


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

the highflow cat one is what i want but $400+ is too steep for me


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

Gregg, how long do these normally take to ship out? I know some shops have to fab them as they are ordered, while some have them on the shelf ready to roll. hoping to get this and the eurojet exhaust installed for a show on the 20th


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Pimpalicious316 said:


> Gregg, how long do these normally take to ship out? I know some shops have to fab them as they are ordered, while some have them on the shelf ready to roll. hoping to get this and the eurojet exhaust installed for a show on the 20th


We usually have them on the shelf, but they are finishing up the next production run. I hopefully will be able to ship yours out friday or monday


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We usually have them on the shelf, but they are finishing up the next production run. I hopefully will be able to ship yours out friday or monday


excellent, thanks for the update :thumbup:


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

is it ok to run this test pipe with stock exhaust? it's not looking like i'll be able to get a cat-back in time for this sunday so i'd like to go ahead and install what i have (just the test pipe).


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

Pimpalicious316 said:


> is it ok to run this test pipe with stock exhaust? it's not looking like i'll be able to get a cat-back in time for this sunday so i'd like to go ahead and install what i have (just the test pipe).


okay to use the test pipe with stock exhaust?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I did and it works just fine. Gives the exhaust more of a raspy note from about 2500 to 3500 rpms but nothing crazy. I do have a question though for Gregg. I put mine on a few weeks ago and didnt think to mention that my testpipe didnt come with any support bracket for the hangers welded on. Is it suppose to be that way or do I need to reuse the old exhaust hangers from the cat and weld them onto the pipe? I noticed that theres some vibration now that comes into the car as the engine revs up from 2200 to 2500 rpms, but if I keep it steady at around 2500 it really vibrates. I think its due to that support piece not being on the testpipe. Any info on this would help, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Yea you can use this with the factory catback exhaust. Or any other catback exhaust.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

My question didn't get answered so I'll ask again. Do I need to reuse the old exhaust hangers off the cat pipe on my testpipe since mine didnt come with any welded on or is it made to bolt right on without any exhaust hangers on it? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

tay272 said:


> My question didn't get answered so I'll ask again. Do I need to reuse the old exhaust hangers off the cat pipe on my testpipe since mine didnt come with any welded on or is it made to bolt right on without any exhaust hangers on it? Thanks


it is made to bolt right on without the hanger, we are only using the hanger on the units with high flow cats


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you for clearing that up. I was going to have the old one welded onto my testpipe so that'll save me some cash. :thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

another group buy preeese


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

how do i add myself to the list?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

darkorb said:


> another group buy preeese





Earlskey said:


> how do i add myself to the list?


PM's sent


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Now do a group buy on the exhaust, or a combo on the exhaust/intake lol I'd like to know how it sounds with my new testpipe.


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

any chances for group buy with the highflow cat?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

EricRK said:


> Now do a group buy on the exhaust, or a combo on the exhaust/intake lol I'd like to know how it sounds with my new testpipe.


I always have special pricing on combos like the ones you mentioned, PM with what you are looking for and I'll take care of you. 



prenne5050 said:


> any chances for group buy with the highflow cat?


I am running a little special on those now, $350 + shipping let know if you want to order one.


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks gregg


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

got more test pipes in stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Test pipes are in stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Test pipes are in stock and ready to ship


got one more left in stock, use coupon code "testpipe" and it's yours for $230 + shipping


----------

